# Castor Oil made my eye brows fuller!



## Andi (Oct 1, 2007)

I think itÂ´s too early to see it in before and after pictures though. I have been rubbing it on my brows before bedtime for a week now, and my brows are looking fuller and just nicer overall.

IÂ´m not sure if the brow hairs are just being conditioned or if they actually grow in spots where my brows are a bit sparse.

All I know is that I need to pencil my brows in less now, and IÂ´m excited to see the results in a few weeks from now.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 1, 2007)

i need to use this cause i got a bald spot on my brows that i want to grow.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 2, 2007)

good to know! thanks. i bought some castor oil today.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 2, 2007)

It really worked? cool.


----------



## grapestain (Oct 3, 2007)

Once I'm done with my Ardell Lash and Brow Accelerator I think I'll probably clean the bottle and brush really well and fill it with Castor Oil. I read somewhere recently that there's a weird/questionable ingredient in Ardell and this sounds much more natural.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 3, 2007)

I gotta try that, thank you!


----------



## pinkribbon (Oct 3, 2007)

oH mY! I use the Ardell product and it has worked well for me.....what's the buzz about harmful chemicals in it??


----------



## grapestain (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkribbon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oH mY! I use the Ardell product and it has worked well for me.....what's the buzz about harmful chemicals in it?? Oh I don't mean to make anyone afraid to use it or anything!




I just remember someone saying "Ardell Lash and Brow, I stopped using that once I realized it has *blank* in it." I can't remember what ingredient she mentioned though, and when I look at the ingredient list I think it was the more common term for one of the chemicals listed in scientific jargon on there. I bet it's fine!


----------



## luxotika (Oct 4, 2007)

Interesting! I would like to try it too.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 4, 2007)

I used it to thicken up the hair at my right temple after a mishap with extensions, so I can see how it would help with brows.


----------



## icecookies (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Kathy (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Andi! I've heard it works on your eyelashes as well!


----------



## Andi (Oct 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Andi! I've heard it works on your eyelashes as well! IÂ´ve also been using it on my lashes which were in desperate need of some conditioning, but I havenÂ´t seen any results yet. But after all lashes grow much slower than brows!


----------



## lauren84 (Oct 4, 2007)

that is interesting! What a good tip..


----------



## Katrinah (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry for reviving old thread here.. but, can you tell me, when applying castor oil, do you apply it only on the brow hair, or including the brow skin?

Thanks!!


----------



## Andi (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Katrinah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry for reviving old thread here.. but, can you tell me, when applying castor oil, do you apply it only on the brow hair, or including the brow skin?
Thanks!!

BOTH!


----------



## Anna (Dec 1, 2007)

hmmm..has it helped lashes at all? can i start rubbing it on my scalp to give my hair more volume? its thin :X


----------



## Andi (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmmm..has it helped lashes at all? can i start rubbing it on my scalp to give my hair more volume? its thin :X I tried it on my lashes, but other than conditioning them it didnÂ´t help much. But using Mavala Double Lash helped them grow!
I never thought about using it on the scalp actually.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 1, 2007)

That is interesting!. Glad it's working for you.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 1, 2007)

Andi, when are you gonna post pics for us! I wanna see the results!


----------



## Andi (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi, when are you gonna post pics for us! I wanna see the results! I honestly think itÂ´s not that visible, only for me I guess lol! On top of that I tweezed my eyebrows recently and messed them up a bit.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I honestly think itÂ´s not that visible, only for me I guess lol! On top of that I tweezed my eyebrows recently and messed them up a bit. Ack! I'm so tempted to try it, because I have naturally thin hairs that make them look sparse. I wasn't born with gorgeous thick/full brows like Delphine and Amanda


----------



## Andi (Dec 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ack! I'm so tempted to try it, because I have naturally thin hairs that make them look sparse. I wasn't born with gorgeous thick/full brows like Delphine and Amanda



Try it! You have nothing to loose since all that can happen is that itÂ´s not working for you. I got it really cheap at a pharmacy (for like $2)


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 2, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try it! You have nothing to loose since all that can happen is that itÂ´s not working for you. I got it really cheap at a pharmacy (for like $2) The one drugstore I saw it in, it was a SMALL bottle for $5! I keep forgetting to look for it at Wal-Mart... I'll have to look when I go tomorrow.


----------



## Jobunny (Dec 2, 2007)

It does work! I've used this before, so I definitely recommend it. I tried it for my lashes too but no matter how I did it or however little I used it still got in my eyes - not cool!


----------



## Kristines (Dec 4, 2007)

I will have to try this...thanks


----------



## julymommy06 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm going to half to try that, I have a few thin patches in my eye brows it'd be nice to fill them, thanks for the great advice.. Is it still working great for you?


----------



## Andi (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *julymommy06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm going to half to try that, I have a few thin patches in my eye brows it'd be nice to fill them, thanks for the great advice.. Is it still working great for you? yes itÂ´s still working. Sometimes I forget to apply it for a few days, but then I do it again. It wonÂ´t give me big fat brows, but it did fill in some thin spots. No miracles, but definitely enough improvement to make me happy


----------



## KittyM (Dec 5, 2007)

Awsome!! I used it a while back on my lashes and felt they got a bit longer and thicker. Been a bit lazy the last year, but I might dig it out of my closet again.It`s great stuff!!


----------



## Katrinah (Dec 5, 2007)

Tried searching for castor oil in shops and pharmacies yesterday, they dont even know what it is x_x;


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 5, 2007)

look in the laxative section


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Dec 5, 2007)

I really need to do this, my eyebrows are soooo thin.


----------



## cablegiirl (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a thinner spot in one brow, so I've been considering using an Anastasia product I heard about that stimulates growth. This sounds much more appealing and likely less expensive.

Please keep posting updates on how it's working (or not) for people.

Thanks!


----------



## livelovelaughxo (Dec 7, 2007)

thats good news for you


----------



## mowgli (Dec 8, 2007)

i use castor oil around my eyes and massage it close around my lashline, so some of it probably gets on the roots of my lashes. My lashes did appear to get slightly fuller and def better conditioned - it was most noticeable after putting on mascara though.

I found talika to be the best for my lashes though! I stopped using this, but I may try combining this with castor oil now and see how my lashes look!


----------



## sillygirl (Dec 11, 2007)

wow i'm gonna go buy some


----------



## lummerz (Dec 11, 2007)

I am going to give this a try.


----------



## xbabygirl (Feb 23, 2008)

Yay for home remedies like these that only cost less than 20 bucks versus beauty products that cost a good 50 bucks and up!


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 24, 2008)

I need to try castor oil on my right brow. I have a big patch of hair on top that just will NOT grow.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow that is such a great tip for us over pluckers eh? haha. Im going to try that out sometime thanks soo much.


----------



## maisimplicity (Mar 3, 2008)

I got a quick question about using castor oil on the eyebrows to promote growth.. Does any prodcut that contains castor oil work or does it have to just be castor oil? cause I have no idea where i can find castor oil!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sceptical about castor oil as a hair growth accelerator because there isn't any scientific evidence to back that claim. Does that mean that applying castor oil on the scalp would make hair grow too???


----------



## SweetLatina (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow I had no idea that castor oil can help with eyebrow regrowth. I was watching Rachel Ray a few weeks ago and she was talking about this product that helps with growing back eyebrows called "Billion Dollar Brows" I searched it online and it costs $20. I really need to grow by brow in...they are thin from overwaxing and plucking. I am going to try castor oil first and see how much it will grow it out. Thank you for the tip


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Mar 3, 2008)

Has anyone experienced a slightly tingling or burning from using it on your lashes? Do you apply any to your lashline?

I've been using it the past few days and it's kinda been burning, but I figured it's just because my eyes aren't used to it or something (yes,I desperately want thicker lashes!!!) I apply it with a qtip onto my lashes and a bit on my lashline....but I have been having a burning/tingling sensation. Today I was putting on some makeup and the skin on my lashline looks a bit irritated and it looked like it was peeling a bit!!! So i'm slightly freaked. And confused because I assumed castor oil would be moisturising?

Has anyone else experienced this? If not, then I may have to put it down to an allergy or my skin just not liking the stuff. I may keep trying it on my brows cuz those are really thin, too


----------



## cablegiirl (Mar 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ViolentFemme84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone experienced a slightly tingling or burning from using it on your lashes? Do you apply any to your lashline?
I've been using it the past few days and it's kinda been burning, but I figured it's just because my eyes aren't used to it or something (yes,I desperately want thicker lashes!!!) I apply it with a qtip onto my lashes and a bit on my lashline....but I have been having a burning/tingling sensation. Today I was putting on some makeup and the skin on my lashline looks a bit irritated and it looked like it was peeling a bit!!! So i'm slightly freaked. And confused because I assumed castor oil would be moisturising?

Has anyone else experienced this? If not, then I may have to put it down to an allergy or my skin just not liking the stuff. I may keep trying it on my brows cuz those are really thin, too





Oh my gosh, that doens't sound good!!



I apply it to my lashes and my brows with a clean mascara brush and I haven't experienced any burning or irritation. Maybe only apply it to your lashes, I think it should naturally work its way down the lash to the lashline.

Originally Posted by *maisimplicity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a quick question about using castor oil on the eyebrows to promote growth.. Does any prodcut that contains castor oil work or does it have to just be castor oil? cause I have no idea where i can find castor oil! I think that some products for lash and/or brow growth do contain it, but I used it full strength. Any pharmacy would have it, since it's better known for being a laxative when taken orally. Hahaha!!



Weird, huh?


----------



## maisimplicity (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *cablegiirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my gosh, that doens't sound good!!



I apply it to my lashes and my brows with a clean mascara brush and I haven't experienced any burning or irritation. Maybe only apply it to your lashes, I think it should naturally work its way down the lash to the lashline.


I think that some products for lash and/or brow growth do contain it, but I used it full strength. Any pharmacy would have it, since it's better known for being a laxative when taken orally. Hahaha!!



Weird, huh?

I couldn't find it at the pharmacy in here. I found a product with castor oil in it?


----------



## Lucet (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, I do use castor oil on my lashes. It helps! Of course you're not going to have lashes like in the ads (where all of them are false ones



), but they became stronger and thicker. And this is a great achievement for me, with such weak lashes :/.


----------



## cablegiirl (Mar 11, 2008)

OK, so I've been doing this since December and my bottom lashes are noticably fuller and longer!



My upper lashes probably are too, but I lost quite a few in an eyelash curler incident in January, so it's harder for me to tell. My brows are growing a lot faster for sure too! I'm almost ready to go have my brows done at the Anastasia counter to get them perfectly even again! Hahaha!!


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 11, 2008)

I've heard that Camellia oil help lashes grow, but I dont know were to get it.

Rubbing Sesame seed oil in your scalp/hair is "suposed" to help it grow in more and prevent breakage. I haven't tryed it yet though. Once a week your suposed to message the oil into the scalp and thrugh the hair, wrap in a warm towl, then leave on for 30mins or up to 3 hrs. Shampoo as normal with warm water and rince well. (you can also mix some ginger root juice in to help grow hair more, but it can irritate the scalp)

I really need to try this since its been falling out bit by bit for years now.


----------



## organicsoapgal (Mar 12, 2008)

I also have a bald spot on an eyebrow, has this worked for anyone else? I have never heard of it.


----------



## yello (Mar 17, 2008)

wow im growing out my eyebrows now soo i think im gonna try this ASAP!


----------



## lipstickgrrll (Mar 17, 2008)

Castor Oil? That's a first. I can see it helping hair from breaking (like lashes) but brows don't really break. I tried this experiment on my eyebrow clients in New York, and got great results. They were older with eyebrows that had stopped growing in the outer half of the eyebrow. I had them scrub their eyebrows (with a facial scrub or sugar, it must have some texture to it, or a toothbrush) 2/3 times a week. This gets rid of dead skin, and stimulates the hair follicule. After 1 month, they all came back with eyebrows that had started to grow in. Mind you, this was eyebrows that had stopped growing years ago, so I'm sure this would work on anyone with thin or growing in brows. If I didn't see it with my own eyes, I wouldn't have believed it. Try it and let me know what happens! I'd love to hear more feedback on this.

Also, those brow serums? Have yet to see ANY results from any of them.... they're like lip plumpers. Great in theory but doesn't really work.


----------



## Innominata (Apr 14, 2008)

I've never used castor oil on my eyebrows, but my mother always recommended it for helping lashes grow. I don't know if it actually makes them grow, but it definitely improves the condition of them. I had a hard time though, too, with it getting into my eyes (I applied it with a Q-tip to my lashes and lashline before bed), and, not surprisingly, it's really irritating! Would definitely use with caution around your lashes.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 22, 2008)

Great!!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Apr 26, 2008)

I like this stuff, my brows are ok, but I put it on my lashes before I go to bed with a clean mascara wand, one from an old mascara that Ive washed really well.

Its been keeping my lashes strong and moisturized. And I also use Talika in the mornings before my mascara and Im sure that helps too. Together they work so well and I love my lashes, if you see before/after pictures its barely believable lol.

BTW I got my castor oil at some health food store, big bottle for $5!


----------



## jones10021 (May 1, 2008)

My eye brows are naturally very thin and It's hard to create a good shape. In what quantity to you apply the oil to brows to achieve results?


----------



## Andi (May 2, 2008)

I think I mentionted it before...I switched to using Mavala Double Lash on my brows (as well as my lashes, where it also does a good job) and it works even better!!! The thin spots are filling it, but the really bald spots would take longer than just 2-3 weeks I guess


----------



## AprilRayne (May 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I mentionted it before...I switched to using Mavala Double Lash on my brows (as well as my lashes, where it also does a good job) and it works even better!!! The thin spots are filling it, but the really bald spots would take longer than just 2-3 weeks I guess I've been wanting to try this! Good to know that it works!


----------



## lipstickgrrll (Dec 3, 2013)

I would pick up with a qtip and dab through the brow and where you want it to grow.


----------

